# Chat's Bad word filter



## Smoid (Mar 21, 2006)

I am just wondering what others think because sofar i have seen like 3 people kicked from saying "damnit another over 20" or something. And from saying damn (and **** once) I have now been banned for a day ^_^. Next accidental time i swear i am forever banned from chat which would really lessen my like of rubiks cube (my time is spent cubing and chatting, take away chatting, it just doesnt work lol)

So yeah. Maybe i just have grown up thinking damn isnt bad but it actually is, or that thing is a bit harsh 

ps. Peter, wanna unban me ^_^


----------



## Scott (Mar 21, 2006)

Yea, i think they are too harsh as well.


----------



## Joël (Mar 21, 2006)

I voted to 'take if off'.

I don't think it helps... And it also works in some cases where you don't want it to work.


----------



## Scott (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree, although you have to keep in mind that www.speedcubing.com is a "family-friendly" website. With that in mind, i think that only the heavy swears and racial slurs shoud be blocked (IE: the "F" word, the "N" slur, so on and so forth)


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 21, 2006)

There has been a bug with the a word, and the list is currently off to be fixed. But please, don't swear. There is no need for it. We want the channel to be family friendly too, a place where you can ask speedcubing questions, and not a place where you hear swearing a lot. The list will stay on when it is repaired.


----------



## BillT (Mar 21, 2006)

I think that they should simply get kicked rather than banned. But, I am greatly in favor of *cough* SELF CONTROL *cough*. Like Peter said, it's supposed to be a family-friendly chat. Not to mention, my mom has a habit of reading the computer screen over my shoulder, and I'm sure she doesn't appreciate the swearing. Maybe we could even consider (oh no, forbidden word) censoring some of the less appropriate language, rather than banning people. But as I said before, self control is the most preferable option.

-Bill


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 21, 2006)

I am willing to negociate the banning policy, but swearing will be kicked, end of story. I was thinking maybe 3 swears (and 3 kicks) then a 5 minute ban for each offence after that. What do you think?


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 21, 2006)

Me and Alex have discovered a channel setting with will replace your swears with <censored>. However, if you are caught bypassing this censor, we will ban you for 10 min. Don't swear, end of story.


----------



## Joël (Mar 21, 2006)

Peter, look at the result of the poll...

I thought Americans were trying to spread democracy around the world!


----------



## Scott (Mar 21, 2006)

What about americans? lol

But yea, thats pretty much true, but point is, were the world police, which is really sad when you think about it.

**Scott* crosses the boarder to canada.


----------



## pjk (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, no point in having that. Most of the people that chat there arent anything but regular cubers, not there to cause harm. So Id say take it off.


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 22, 2006)

And i forgot to mention: smoid, you are unbanned.


----------



## dougreed (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Mar 21 2006, 05:54 PM
> * Most of the people that chat there arent anything but regular cubers, not there to cause harm. So Id say take it off. *


 Word. Take it off.

-Doug


----------



## Smoid (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah thanks pj. and Scott, Welcome to Canada! 

The filter i think would be fine for the F word and the N***** slur. But other than that, I agree wtih PJK. Also alex, or peter are often in the chat to ban people the are REALLY bad swearers.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smoid_@Mar 22 2006, 12:25 AM
> * Yeah thanks pj. and Scott, Welcome to Canada!
> 
> The filter i think would be fine for the F word and the N***** slur. But other than that, I agree wtih PJK. Also alex, or peter are often in the chat to ban people the are REALLY bad swearers.  *


Why can't you just say f*ck and n*gger? You're not using them in a hateful context so you don't have to refer to then in such a childish way. This makes them seem actually worse than they are.

I don't understand how a single word can be offensive.

I'm all against censorship, but I'm all for self-control.



~Thom


----------



## dougreed (Mar 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirjava_@Mar 26 2006, 04:32 PM
> *Why can't you just say f*ck and n*gger? You're not using them in a hateful context so you don't have to refer to then in such a childish way. This makes them seem actually worse than they are.
> 
> I don't understand how a single word can be offensive.
> ...


I could have sworn this post was a tad different earlier. For what it's worth, I'm with Thom.

-Doug


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, a mod edited it. 

"Now you don't know what the word is and can't be offended because one letter is missing" 

~Thom


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Mar 28, 2006)

Peter I'm like you and can't stand it when people cuse ('cept that I don't care when people say the D word or the H word, but I think banning people is a little harsh. I kinda agree with Doug that you should take that off and that people should use self control. The censoring should stay though cuz if someone does cuss then it will only show as censored.


---Zarqa---


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 28, 2006)

I would take it off but the thing is, people won't use self control! Believe me, i tried. And I might also note, that te banning has stopped...


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah I can understand about the whole self-control, it is hard. But if you have stopped banning people and still have the censoring on then there is no problem. Then it will only show as censored so people can cuss as long as they want and you won't have to ban people. I think everyone should be happy then..they can cuss but it will show as censored so others won't be offended and then no one will be banned. And people can try to atleast use self-control so they won't quit cussing but atleast not cuss as much.. :blink:.. :unsure:.. wait am I making any sense or am I just rambling to myself...gosh.. 


---Zarqa---


----------



## dougreed (Mar 29, 2006)

Well I think the obvious underlying problem is that people are too easily (or at all) offended by profanity, even when it isn't used in a hateful context at all.

Then again, I suppose that this isn't really the place to argue about this. I'm fine with <censored>.

-Doug


----------

